# right now?



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Jack on the rocks! 'Cos when I was in Georgia, the country, not the US state, a spook from the DHS, who I was working with introduced me to Jack on the rocks! And I got a taste for it. Slainte!


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Longmorn 14 yr, because,...well, just because. Cheers!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cheese, leek & onion roll.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

La Gloria Cubana Series R #5 Natural.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Meal Replacement shake. (I'm kinda boring.)

Try some Jim Beam and water, with one cube... :teacha:


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Cleaning up around the house, with a cold pint of Sam Adams Oktoberfest, the pellet stove cranking, and The Crusaders jamming.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Two fried egg and liver paté sandwiches for breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Add a slice of raw, sweet onion to that and I would be inclined to join you! Of course, should you do so, don't count on the wife kissing you goodbye, as you sally forth from your home to conduct the day's activities. LOL.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

You know, one of the most glorious sandwiches is the simlpe cheese & onion roll. But it has to be on a cripsy fresh bread roll, with cheddar cheese and raw onion, man that is heaven!


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

A bowl of Scott's oats with a apple, and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Wet through having spent the afternoon sledging some very steep and high hills in the Peak District, snow drifts waist deep, great fun. :icon_smile:


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Enjoying a half-hour (well, it might be somewhat extended...) break from writing what may once, with considerable luck, become another book. For now though: feet up, Brora 1981 in the glass, Ben Webster Quintet "Soulville" on the turntable. Feels not too shabby at all.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

What sort of stuff do you write?


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, I'm afraid it's nothing too exciting to most people. It's all, literally, ancient history.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Miso ramen.


----------



## joyfulbunny (Jan 21, 2013)

sushi, baked oyster yuM!!!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Mars bar 5 mins ago.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I am so envious! My last meal was the two poached eggs on top of a dry (no butter, no jelly, no nothing) English muffin that I had for breakfast and that was seven hours ago. My next meal will be a modest dinner in about four hours. Can't recall having a candy bar in the past two or three years (). It seems eternal vigilance is what it takes to keep from packing on the pounds. Life, at least from a dietary perspective, really sucks as you/we get older! :crazy:


----------



## joyfulbunny (Jan 21, 2013)

right now? im eating sushi and maki


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Dvorak: String Quintet in G major, Op. 77 - Berlin Philharmonic String Quintet


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Mars bar 5 mins ago.


A Milky Way to our American brothers! Me, roast chicken and ham dinner... yum.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Crackers, cheese, pâté, and a cider.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Home made chicken enchiladas, Laphroaig 10 as a digestif.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A steaming cup of strong, black Joe to get all systems running this (early) AM!


----------



## walrusbt (Jan 10, 2013)

Coffee and an egg-white breakfast taco.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

walrusbt said:


> egg-white breakfast taco.


Do tell us what that is?


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway, and a Dunkin Donuts iced coffee.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Just had a red hot chorizo (cold) dipped in taco sauce.


----------



## walrusbt (Jan 10, 2013)

And now some Early Grey.....give me a couple hours and it will be a beer from a local brewery.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Groove jazz'n. Down To The Bone, Supercharged, throughout he whole house on the Sonos system. Loud.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

walrusbt said:


> And now some Early Grey.....


Is that a little joke, that you are drinking your Earl Grey early?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Instant coffee after my chicken curry & rice and Moses Pergament - "The Jewish Song" on the turntable. (modern classical)


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

A bowl full of Balkan, and a steaming cup of coffee.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Watching rugby on TV. Northampton v Gloucester.


----------



## mdinz (Aug 6, 2012)

Twinnings Earl Grey and Rushmore OST


----------

